# Music-Site. Meine und eure vorschläge kombinieren



## Kalma (17. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

ich überlege schon sehr sehr lange ein Design für eine Musik-Seite (Umfang Westfalen).

Ich habe bis jetzt allerdings nichts wirklich passendes gefunden. Ich habe mir diverse andere Musik-Seiten angeguckt, die ich kenne, aber entweder zu unübersichtlich, nur mit flash und so weiter.

Dann habe ich folgende Seite gefunden:
http://www.raggakings.net/

Diese Seite fand ich total geil, doch das Design ganz zu klauen, was ich früher immer gerne gemacht hab suspekt: ) schien mir unangebracht.

Darum wollte ich mal fragen, wie ihr ein Musik-Portal gestalten würdet. Ich dachte an sowas:

3 Spaltig:  ( Menu | Content | Menu )
Eventuell animiertes Header-Bild


Also, ich dachte folgendes sollten die wichtigen Punkte der Website werden

    * Musiker/Bands im Kreise WESTFALEN auf die Seite zu kriegen
    * Genre ist eig alles, außer Hip-Hop, Techno, Trance
    * Termine sollen die angemeldeten Musiker/Bands selber eintragen können
    * Jeder User kann auf einer bestimmten Seite Artikel verfassn


Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einige Denkanstöße geben?
Wär super lieb^^

David


----------



## Salia (17. Oktober 2006)

Ein nettes Hallo!

Generell finde ich die Idee einer Musikseite sehr schön. In welche Richtung soll denn das ganze gehen? 
Also nach Genre sortieren, wenn ja welche? Oder doch eher nach Regionen? Möchtest du unterschiedliche Termine veröffentlichen -> Welche Band spielt wo.
Kurzum, was soll das Ziel dieser Seite sein?


----------



## Kalma (17. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

danke für das Lob zu der Idee^^

*//edit*
Die Themen sind nun weiter oben


MfG
David


----------



## Salia (17. Oktober 2006)

> Musiker/Bands im Kreise WESTFALEN auf die Seite zu kriegen



Mhhh ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ;-) Stand ja auch schon im Artikel drüber.
Da ich wenig Ahnung von der technischen Umsetzung habe weiß ich nicht inwieweit sich bestimmte Ideen realisieren lassen.
Aber gehen wir mal von der Dreiteilung aus, wie du sie vorgeschlagen hast.

Linke Spalte:
Die Bands die sich vorstellen möchten. Mitte also content wäre dann Infos rund um die Band, eventuell mit aktuellen Gigs und den entsprechenden Standorten.
Für die rechte Spalte würde ich dann die Geschichte 





> Jeder User kann auf einer bestimmten Seite Artikel verfassn


 verwenden.
Was ich natürlich sehr spannend finde, da man dort zum Beispiel Feedback für bestimmte Events bekommen bzw. abgeben kann.
Ein weitere Punkt den ich auf die Seite aufnehmen würde wäre eine Art Location Hinweis.
Also: Welche Kneipen etc. gibt es, in denen in Westfalen regelmäßig diese oder jene Art von Musik gespielt wird. Damit man endlich mal weiß wo man hingehen kann, wenn man bzw. Metal mag und mal was vom Nachwuchs hören möchte.
Nur so als Anregung
 Mittagspause vorbei. Vielleicht fällt mir bis heute Abend noch was sinniges ein


----------



## Kalma (17. Oktober 2006)

Jau.


der Location-Punkt ist natürlich auch ne geile Sache.

Die Idee mit "Feedback für bestimmte Events" ist auch ne super Idee...

Danke dir schonmal

David


----------



## Salia (17. Oktober 2006)

Wie wärs denn wenn man im Header Aufschluss darüber gibt, welche Genres angesprochen werden sollen?
Also z.B. eine Komposition aus mehreren Bildern stellvertretend für
Rock Pop Punk oder sowas.


----------



## Kalma (17. Oktober 2006)

Aber dann würde der ja ziemlich groß oder? Und das dann so hinzukriegen, das es "gut" aussieht, ist dann auch wieder das andere, oder?

Aber ich kanns ja mal probieren^^

David


----------



## Salia (17. Oktober 2006)

Mmh ja stimmt. Soll ja nur eine Kopfzeile werden und nicht zu vollgestopft aussehen.
Naja, erste Ideen haben wir ja. Würde mich freuen mal zu sehen wie die ersten Entwürfe aussehen. Vielleicht fällt mir dann noch was ein ^^


----------



## Kalma (8. Dezember 2006)

So.

ich melde mich wieder, hab in der Zeit nicht viel an der Aktuellen Version dieses Portales gearbeitet, da ich mehr auf die Schule ( ) und die vertiefung von PHP gekümmert habe, zum Beispiel Template-Systeme und so weiter und so fort.


So, war natürlich auch nicht faul und habe mir andere Seiten unter die Lupe genommen und dabei ist mir zum Beispiel diese Seite, auf der ich eigentlich täglich bin, aufgefallen:
http://drummerworld.com/
Diese Seite gefällt mir recht gut, aber halt, das wär mit dem klauen wieder das ****** Problem...
Aber auch die Funktionen die da sind, könnte ich bei meinem Portal gut verwenden!

Und ich und Designen ist wie nen Apfel und nen Ei.

Würde mich über Hilfe nochmals sehr freuen


David


----------



## Michael Aringer (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo David,

wir kennen uns ja bereits vom privaten Mailen. Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Geschieht das alles aus privatem Engagement heraus? Ich hatte auch mal solche Projekte am Laufen und werde auch in Kürze an einem reinen Hobby-Projekt weiterarbeiten. Solche Projekte finde ich toll und sie bereichern das Internet.

Hat dein Projekt nun also ein kommerzielles Ziel, oder ist es vorerst als Hobby geplant?

Ich denke, so wie du das bisher machst ist es ohnehin nicht schlecht. Jedes Projekt hat zu Beginn seine Kinderkrankheiten und Macken und mit der Zeit korrigiert man dann ein Problem nach dem anderen. Was das Design betrifft streiten sich meist ohnehin die Geschmäcker.

Einen Tipp gebe ich dir jedenfalls mit auf den Weg: Schau dir unbedingt Artikel über Usabillity und Accessibility an, bzw. beschäftige dich mit Behindertenfreundlichkeit!

Servus, Michael


----------



## Kalma (11. Dezember 2006)

Hey,

danke für deine Antwort 




> Hat dein Projekt nun also ein kommerzielles Ziel, oder ist es vorerst als Hobby geplant?


Nein, es ist vorerst nur als ein Hobby gesehen, aber wer weiß^^



> Ich denke, so wie du das bisher machst ist es ohnehin nicht schlecht. Jedes Projekt hat zu Beginn seine Kinderkrankheiten und Macken und mit der Zeit korrigiert man dann ein Problem nach dem anderen. Was das Design betrifft streiten sich meist ohnehin die Geschmäcker.


Danke schonmal^^
Stimmt, jedes Projekt hat Macken und Geschmäcker *müssen *ja verschieden sein, sonst wärs langweilig....




> Einen Tipp gebe ich dir jedenfalls mit auf den Weg: Schau dir unbedingt Artikel über Usabillity und Acessibility an, bzw. beschäftige dich mit Behindertenfreundlichkeit!



Werde ich, danke 

David


----------

